# what cuber are you?



## edwardtimliu (Sep 24, 2008)

i just wanna know where everyone is coming from...
im a utah cuber because thats where my cubing life started...
wats urs?

(also put how good you are compared to others in the region)


----------



## ConnorCuber (Sep 24, 2008)

A Canada Cuber (Saskatchewan Cuber for those who have a basic knowledge of canada)


----------



## toast (Sep 24, 2008)

San Josee Cubeerrrrssrsrsr.sr.sr.s.rs.r.sr.s.r.s.


----------



## Cerberus (Sep 24, 2008)

Hamburg! (It's in Germany for those who don't know)
€: I am about a little bit better at 2H than timo is, but worse at OH, but as far as I know I am #1 of Hamburg but maybe there is somebody around here I didn't know about....


----------



## Unknown.soul (Sep 24, 2008)

Orangevale, California.


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 24, 2008)

Cincinnati... but I don't really like Cincinnati.


----------



## Cyber (Sep 24, 2008)

Finland, Kauhajoki...here happened school shooting few days back!


----------



## mati rubik (Sep 24, 2008)

chilean cuber


----------



## 512456 (Sep 24, 2008)

KL, Malaysia. A Malaysian cuber.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Sep 24, 2008)

haha everyones from everywhere except cali... lol
(in addition: put how good you are compared to others in the same region)
I think im top 3 for 2h and 1h rubiks... idk bout the others


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 24, 2008)

Vienna!

I think I'm top ten in Austria and maybe top 3 in Vienna. Who knows?


----------



## Faz (Sep 24, 2008)

Aussie cuber, im probably the best in melbourne, but not in sydney
btw, i dont think where you come from defines what type of cuber you are.

PS: are you a stalker? Cos it seems like youre trying to find out where all of us live!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 24, 2008)

STANFORD CUBER!

But really, this has the silliest title, and I'm only posting in it because I expect it to be moved off-topic (will request if I need to).



edwardtimliu said:


> haha everyones from everywhere except cali... lol


?



edwardtimliu said:


> (in addition: put how good you are compared to others in the same region)


Stefan would so start laughing at you. 
Anyhow, I'm probably fastest "here" at everything but 3x3x3 speed. (Leyan...)


----------



## shelley (Sep 24, 2008)

Caltech cuber!


----------



## edwardtimliu (Sep 24, 2008)

shelley said:


> Caltech cuber!


go shelley!
are there any caltech cubers that i might know of?


----------



## Leviticus (Sep 24, 2008)

Perth cuber! In Australia not Scotland. Im probably the best in the state, beacause not too many people cube in W.A.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm Stefan Pochmann, and yes I'm a cuber. Weird question.


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm a Bålsta cuber (proc; Boalsta), a place, you can say a suburb of the suburbs of Stockholm, it is like 45 km away in a north west direction from city. that's where it started 27 years ago!

Stefan is obviously form nowhere


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm a SPEEDcuber. Oh wait, that doesn't answer the question.

Shanghai sucks.


----------



## Dene (Sep 24, 2008)

"What cuber are you?"
The one with cubes? The one who's a loser? I guess you _could_ learn a lot about me this way, but...


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 24, 2008)

stupid title, but I'm a British cuber. from Sheffield. I'm not very good though, still learning.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm a cuber most of the time, a dodecahedroner and a tetrahedroner occasionnally.


----------



## Raffael (Sep 24, 2008)

frankie says: I cube everything that moves. 
Mostly 3x3.
Couldn't figure out, of what importance it is, where i live, but anyway:

i live in Paderborn (germany), where i'm definetly the fastest.
to the west, the closest faster-than-me-cuber (i know of) is Dennis, about 110 km away.
to the north, the closest faster-than-me-cubers (i know of) are Tobi and Timo, about 290 km away.
to the south, the closest faster-than-me-cuber (i know of) is Stefan, about 300 km away


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 24, 2008)

uk cuber. that lives in germany.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 24, 2008)

I am a speedcuber.
I solve the Rubik's cube for speed.


----------



## Tyson (Sep 24, 2008)

Uh, I think San Jose counts as California cuber, unless he's from Costa Rica.

I'm a Stefan Pochmann cuber.


----------



## toast (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm from San Jose, California, not Costa Rica,


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm a Pittsburgh cuber, with a Jersey style, and hint of Brooklynn. Hows that for you.


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't know how many people are near me, but I know there is at least one person that is faster than me in my school district... http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008HUYN01

than there is... http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008HARR03 . I don't know exactly where he lives...

and me... http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008MCCO01

my brother... http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008MCCO02 . SLOW lol.

And a site http://www.cubeclub.carsonpenticuff.com/


----------



## Escher (Sep 24, 2008)

sheffield, uk cuber... fastest i know of in sheffield at 3x3 2H... but Chukk beats me at everything else  to be fair i dont actually HAVE any bigger cubes than a 3x3...


----------



## Garmon (Sep 24, 2008)

Wales, UK cuber or Welsh cuber


----------



## Laetitia (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm a french dodecahedroner, I live in Lyon.
I also solve cubes, sometimes, during competitions


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 24, 2008)

Canadian Cuber w00t
from southern Ontario (Toronto area)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 24, 2008)

Filipino Born, Princeton Cuber, with a pure hardcore New Jersey style execution with a Canadian in heart attitude and an A.D.D. look ahead and the need to randomly riot if i can't solve it, and some lefty style finger tricks. Throw in a hint Rutgers style, and some underground cuber style and you got me.

all of this = getting "ok" times


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm Picasso, the cubist.
My paintings are cuber than your cubes. (cuber is used as an adjective)

Mainly FMC cubist (Maryland).
Also do OH and 2BLD on bus. Like to focus on 3BLD, but it's difficult to concentrate when there is too many people and not much time.
I saw Erik's PLL execution video a few days ago and was surprised that we do almost every alg pretty much the same way. (Very different from Joel Noort or Nakajima execution style.)


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm a dodecahedroner. Everything is secondary to Megaminx. I consider myself to be from Boulder, CO, since that's where I have gone to all of my high school. But I still have my Rochester, NY accent so you can take your pick.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 25, 2008)

ConnorCuber said:


> A Canada Cuber (Saskatchewan Cuber for those who have a basic knowledge of canada)



Yeah... saskatchewan cuber too... We need more of them in Saskatchewan


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm a California cuber. But I'm not really proud of it.


----------



## Krazy Jeff (Sep 25, 2008)

San Diego, California (USA)


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 25, 2008)

Well right now I am a Philly Cuber, but i still have my Kansas City style. KC style is best described as good at everything they do, and doesnt know BLD.(agree waris?)

In KC waris pretty much dominated me in all speedcubing except for 2x2, where we are about equal. I know for sure that i beat him in clock, and i probably beat him in FMC.

I pretty sure that i am the best at everything in philly, unless someone in Philly can BLD. as far as all of PA goes, I am behind Dan Cohen on everything, might beat him in clock on a good day. Alex Cook beats me in everything but clock and 2x2. I don't know of any other really fast PA cubers.


----------



## Musselman (Sep 25, 2008)

vancouver canada

im pretty sure im the best in my city...

P.S. i dont live in vancouver. but just out side in another city.....


----------



## chewinggumy (Sep 25, 2008)

Singapore. Singaporean cuber =D


----------

